# KataMaStEr quest for the 255lbs lineman!!!



## KataMaStEr (Dec 18, 2002)

Alright I???m going to try to keep up a journal over here. Keep up with whatever I eat, my workout. So on. I???ll do my best to post every day so bare with me over here. This is a 7 month goal I set to myself. Basically by next football season, my senior year and my last year playing football it would be nice if I cud get my weight up to 255-260lbs. Currently 234 lbs

Tomorrow I will measure myself, port what I eat (no specific diet just trying to eat healthy maybe I cud organize it a bit more) Can???t port workout tomorrow b/c there isn???t any b/c of final exams coach decided to give it off.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

For today...

6oz steak
11oz chicken
3 cans of tuna
4 eggs
6 egg whites
32oz 2% milk
8oz grape juice
8oz Cotage cheese 
2 serving  (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
And one Milky Way bar   



Supplements I???m taking daily
10g Glutamine in the morning and 15g in the afternoon
5g Creatine in the morning
1 Animal Pak (multi vitamins) Always take them before I go to sleep.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 19, 2002)

MAN!  That's a sh@t load of protein!  Did you ever figure out what your daily intake is?  J/C.  My suggestion is to look at the clean bulk diet that others have going on (I believe it's W8, DP, DVLMN, CLP and Leslie).  You are going for a clean bulk right?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> MAN!  That's a sh@t load of protein!  Did you ever figure out what your daily intake is?  J/C.  My suggestion is to look at the clean bulk diet that others have going on (I believe it's W8, DP, DVLMN, CLP and Leslie).  You are going for a clean bulk right?




No I didn???t keep track of how many calories or protein intake, I just tried to eat clean and keep track of what I ate. 

As for the clean bulk, yes. I would like to keep fat gains to a minimum, but it???s not something I???m really worried about.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

Taken today: 

Weight: 232 lbs
Height 6???4
Calves: 17.1
Leg: 26.5
Waist: 36.6
Forearm: 13
Arms: 16.2
Chess: 43.2
Neck: 17.7


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

And for today workout: 

Bech Press:  5x5
155lbs x 5
205lbs x 5
235lbs x 5
245lbs x 5
255lbs x 5

Rack Bench: 5x3
185lbs x 3
210lbs x 3
230lbs x 3
245lbs x 3
265lbs x 3

DB Flies: 4x8
35lbs x 8
35lbs x 8
45lbs x 8
55lbs x 8

Jamer: 5x6
90lbs x 6
120lbd x 6
135lbs x 6
155 lbs x 6
165lbs x 6

Shrug and clean 5x8
135lbs x 8
155lbs x 8
185lbs x 8
205lbs x 8
225lbs x shrug 7 times cud not hang clean it. 

Front squat: 5x6
135lbs x 6
155lbs x 6
185lbs x 6
205lbs x 6
225lbs x 6

Leg ext: 4x8
45lbs x 8
65lbs x 8
90lbs x 8
120lbs x 6

Hack squat: 4x6
90lbs x 6
120lbs x 6
155lbs x 6
185lbs x 6

Plate Raises: 4x8

45lbs plate for all 4 sets.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

I knew there was something missing. Also I don???t know the name for it but is an exercise for the neck. You strap this thing around your head, has a chain to put the weight and you just sit down on move your melon up and down I did it for 4 sets of 10 with 20lbs. My neck feel so light right now. My coach don???t make that part of the exercises I just like doing it every week. Nobody uses that think lol. I???m the only one that I???m aware uses it


----------



## Preacher (Dec 20, 2002)

I do that! But just for grappling purposes ..
A strong neck is one of your biggest advantages in all sports!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

I do it mainly because when there is some helmet to helmet hitting I don???t like being the guy that gets his head knocked back. And where your head goes your body goes.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

And for today this is basically what I had trhough the day.



22oz of chicken
3 cans of tuna
4 Whole eggs
6 egg whites
16oz 2% milk
8oz cup of Cottage cheese 
2 serving (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
25g of Glutamine for the day
5g of Creatine
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin
11 8oz glasses of water. 
4 brad toasts with turkey.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

Today I took this pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






6 months ago


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 20, 2002)

0







6 months ago


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 21, 2002)

For today


4 whole eggs
6 egg whites
3 cans of tuna (32g protein per can)
16oz 2% milk
25g of Glutamine for the day
5g of Creatine
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin???
2 serving (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
4 bread toasts with tuna 
2 brownies


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 21, 2002)

No weight lifting to day but did get some cardio. Some sparring for about 45 min, and teach for two classes to little kids. 8-.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 22, 2002)

Today my food suck bad, basically what I had all day was 3 cans of tuna one shake, beans and rice.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 23, 2002)

Todays Workout

Bench BFS #6

Incline  4 x 6
135 x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
185 x 6

Rack Bench: 5x3
185lbs x 3
210lbs x 3
230lbs x 3
245lbs x 3
265lbs x 3

Front squat: 5x6
135lbs x 6
155lbs x 6
185lbs x 6
205lbs x 6
235lbs x 5

Hack squat: 4x6
90lbs x 6
120lbs x 6
155lbs x 6
185lbs x 6

Body weight dips 4 x 15

Leg ext: 4x8
45lbs x 8
65lbs x 8
90lbs x 8
120lbs x 6


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 23, 2002)

Food for Today

4 whole eggs
8 egg whites
32 oz milk 2%
3 cans of Tuna
11oz chicken
6oz steak
25g of Glutamine for the day
5g of Creatine
2 serving (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 24, 2002)

Today workout was gr8, not many guy are going to the weight room on Christmas brake, they hurting themselves and out team. 

So this is what it looks like

Hang Clean 5 x 2

145lbs x 2
155 x 2
175 x 2
185 x 2
205 x 2

Bent over rows 4 x 6

145lbs x 6
155 x 6
175 x 6
195 x 6

Lat Pull  4 x 8
94lbs x 8
125 x 8
145 x 8
165 x 6

DB side pull 4 x 8

70lbs x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 8

Rack jerk 4 x 8

145lbs x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8
190 x 8

Shrugs 4 x 8

145lbs x 8
195 x 8
245 x 8
294 x 8

And there is another one, I forgot the name but you just stand with the BB like of you were going to do a hang clean but instead you just bring the bar up to your collar bone hold it there for a sec or two and lower it .
4 x 6

95lbs x 6
105 x 6
115 x 6
124 x 6




We also did sprints today

50 yards x 2
40 yards x 4
30 yards x 6
20 yards x 8
10 yards x 10


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 25, 2002)

Yesterday food

2 cups of cottage cheese
4 whole eggs
8 egg whites
11oz chicken
3 cans of tuna
8 cookies
32 oz milk 2%
1 cup of rice and beans before cooked
2 serving (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
25g of Glutamine for the day
5g of Creatine
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 26, 2002)

Today Workout

Close Grip 5 x 5

145 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5


DB Curl 4 x 8

45 x 8
50 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 6

Scull Crushes 4 x 8

75 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 8
105 x 8

Preacher Curl 4 x 8

75 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 8
105 x 8

V-Bar pull down 4 x 8

55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 8

BB Curl 4 x 6

95 x 6 
125 x 6 
135 x 6
145 x 6

Weighted dips 4 x 6

45 x 6
55 x 6
65 x 6
75 x 6


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 26, 2002)

Today I had a shiety workout, not much intensity, from I scale from 1 ??? 10 I would give it a 7.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 26, 2002)

Yesterdays food

5 whole eggs
4 egg whites
12 oz steak
32 oz 2% milk
5 slices of pizza
3 cans of tuna
2 serving (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
25g of Glutamine for the day
5g of Creatine
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 27, 2002)

For today Workout 

Bench 5 x 4
145 x 4
185 x 4
225 x 4
245 x 4
275 x 4

Rack Bench 5 x 3
145 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
265 x 3

Squats 5 x 6 (all the way down no half or 90 degree shiat I mean all the way down)
145 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 6
315 x 6

Shrug and Clan 10, 8, 6, 4 
145 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 4

Leg Curl 4 x 8
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8
80 x 8

 Hack Squat  4 x 6
125 x 6
145 x 6
185 x 6
205 x 6


DB Military 4 x 8
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8
70 x 8


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 27, 2002)

Yesterday Food

8 oz cup or rice before cooked
12 oz chiken
A can of green peas
8oz cup of Cottage cheese
4 eggs
6 egg whites
3 cans of tuna
32oz 2% milk
4 bread toasts with tuna
25g of Glutamine for the day
5g of Creatine
2 serving (3 scoops per serving 66g protein per serving) optimum nutrition 100% whey.
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 27, 2002)

AHhh that tuna starting to taste like shiat, I hate the smell the flavor the way It looks the can?????????????????????????????????.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> I do it mainly because when there is some helmet to helmet hitting I don???t like being the guy that gets his head knocked back. And where your head goes your body goes.



you should try wearing a cowboy collar, mcdavid makes them.  i just got one for christmas so ive yet to battle tesy it, but iev heard they're the best.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 27, 2002)

I don???t wear a cowboy collar but I do wear a neck roll, my coach gave it to me cuz I was getting pretty strong headache and also had two concoctions this year. With that I get a headache now and then but not nearly as much as I did without one, they do help for sure.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 28, 2002)

No weight lifting for today. I did get some cardio, sparring for about 2 hours and then forms for about 30 min. I kicked a$$ today in sparring  as far as I know nobody in my school stronger than me woohooo, not even the old people hahahaha. I feel so good when I think about it.  .


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 28, 2002)

By the way I???m thinking of organizing more my diet. Splitting everything evenly between 5 meals. I???m making up one, I will post it tomorrow for your comments so some of you can correct my mistakes which I???m sure will be huge.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 28, 2002)

This is what I eat normally just tried to divide it up between 5 meals. Should I change the order or something. I don???t know much about this so all comments welcome. 


Meal 1   (_7:00 AM Breakfast_)
4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp of mayo with the tuna. 
10g Glutamine

In my English class (_9:15 AM_)
1 scoop Optimum nutrition 100% whey with water
1 tbsp flax


Meal 2 (_12:30 PM School Lunch_)
8oz of Rice before cooked
6oz Steak or 12oz Chicken 


Meal 3 (_5:30 PM After workout meal_)
4 egg white 
2 whole eggs
3 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
16oz 2% Milk
15g Glutamine
5g Creatine



Meal 4 (_8:00 PM_)
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
16oz 2% Milk
1 Banana 
1 can of Tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna 


Meal 5 (_11:00 PM_)
1 can of tuna 
1 can of Green peas with the tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna 
8oz Cottage cheese
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 30, 2002)

Food for yesterday Sunday


Meal 1   
4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp of mayo with the tuna. 
10g Glutamine


Meal 2
8oz cup of rice before cooked
12 oz chicken 


Meal 3 
4 egg white 
2 whole eggs
3 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
16oz 2% Milk
15g Glutamine
5g Creatine


Meal 4
3 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
16oz 2% Milk
1 Banana 
1 can of Tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna

Meal 5
1 can of tuna 
1 can of Green peas with the tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna 
8oz Cottage cheese
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 30, 2002)

Also got some cardio yesterday for about 20-30 min with my heavy bag,


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 30, 2002)

Yesterday was a shity day. The healthiest thing I had all day was probably my 3 cans of tuna, the rest is all junk.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 31, 2002)

No weight lifting mon, the weight room is going to be closed untill wed


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 1, 2003)

Tuesday went shopping for food with my mom at Sam???s Club $245, thank god my mom paid half of the money. I???m thinking it will last me close to two months so not too bad. No weight lifting or cardio other than my nightly dose of pushups.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 1, 2003)

Tuesday food, yup definitely much better than Monday.  My sister was giving my a Milky Way bar and I said NO THANKS. WOW I???m so proud of myself  


Meal 1  7:00 AM
4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp of mayo with the tuna. 
10g Glutamine

Meal 2 11:30 AM
1 scoop Optimum nutrition 100% whey
1 tbsp flax
8oz 2% Milk
½ Old Fashion Oats

Meal 3  2:30 PM
8oz of Rice before cooked
12oz Chicken
1 can peas
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition 100% whey
8oz 2% Milk

Meal 4   5:30 PM
4 egg white 
2 whole eggs
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
8oz 2% Milk
15g Glutamine
5g Creatine

Meal 5  8:00 PM
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
8oz 2% Milk
1 Banana 
1 can of Tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna

Meal 6   11:00PM
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna 
8oz Cottage cheese
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 2, 2003)

Wednesday food exactly like Tuesday, not one cheat in three days. Lets see how long can I take this


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 3, 2003)

Thursday food 


Meal 1 7:00 AM
4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp of mayo with the tuna. 
10g Glutamine

Meal 2 11:30 AM
1 scoop Optimum nutrition 100% whey
1 tbsp flax
8oz 2% Milk
½ Old Fashion Oats
1 apple

Meal 3 2:30 PM
8oz cup of Rice before cooked
6oz Chicken
1 can peas
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition 100% whey
8oz 2% Milk

Meal 4 5:30 PM
4 egg white 
2 whole eggs
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
8oz 2% Milk
15g Glutamine
5g Creatine

Meal 5 8:00 PM
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
8oz 2% Milk
1 Banana 
6 strawberries 
1 can of Tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna

Meal 6 11:00PM
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna 
8oz cup Cottage cheese
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin
2 wheat brad toasts


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 3, 2003)

Coach didn???t open the weight room on Thursday; I don???t now why I though it was supposed to be open. I did get some cardio teaching two adult beginner classes and that???s about all.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 5, 2003)

Friday the only day of the week that coach opened the weight room he told us we cud work on whatever we wanter, he didn???t have a routine for us. So what I did was max out on some of my lifts. Hopefully things will get back to normal next week when school started again. 


Max Bench

145 x 5
245 x 4
275 x 2
295 x 1
315 x 1
335 cud not get it, my fucking bench went down I can???t believe this. I got fucking bigger and my beach went down damn I just wanna hit something right now. Probably not my day or maybe I???m just soft    


Power clean Max

145 x 3
185 x 3
225 x 2
255 x 1
275 x 1 
285 x 1 When all the seniors leave then I???ll have the highest power clean max of the school   

And that???s all I maxed out at. The rest I just worked on my upper body, no muscle preference just did whatever came to mind.


Shrugs 4 x 8

185lbs x 8
225 x 8
255 x 8
305 x 8



DB side pull 4 x 8

80lbs x 8
90 x 8
95 x 8
100 x 8   The highest DB is the 100???s  


Scull Crushes 4 x 8

75 x 8
85 x 8
95 x 8
105 x 8


V-Bar pull down 4 x 8

55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
90 x 8


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 5, 2003)

Damn!! You are one strong bastard!!! Nice Work man.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks man. for my weight I???m pretty strong most people in my school when they ask me my max specially in squat and bench I tell them and then they sometimes ask somebody else that knows me to see if its true  But man I???m extremely disappointed on my bench I really though it had gone up, I been stuck between 315 and 345  long time can???t seem to go higher, now that I???m trying to go up in weight lets see how it goes hopefully I???ll brake thru that.  I???ll give it another try in 3-4 months


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 5, 2003)

Friday


Meal 1 7:00 AM
4 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp of mayo with the tuna. 
10g Glutamine
1 apple

Meal 2 10:30 AM
1 scoop Optimum nutrition 100% whey
1 tbsp flax
8oz 2% Milk
½ Old Fashion Oats

Meal 3 2:30 PM
8oz of Rice before cooked
12oz turkey
1 can peas
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition 100% whey
8oz 2% Milk

Meal 4 6:00 PM
4 egg white 
2 whole eggs
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
8oz 2% Milk
25g Glutamine
5g Creatine

Meal 5 8:00 PM
2 scoops Optimum Nutrition 100% whey 
8oz 2% Milk
1 Banana 
1 can of Tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna

Meal 6 11:00PM
1 can of tuna 
1 tbsp mayo with Tuna 
8oz Cottage cheese
1 Animal Pak multi-vitamin


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 5, 2003)

Saturday


Didn???t keep track of my food bud I remember I did had

1 Bowl of pasta
3 cans of tuna
8 egg whites
4 whole eggs
½ cud oats
3 Protein shakes
2 apples and 1 banana
6 oz steak 
2 Hi-C Juice drinks (25g of sugar each 0 peotein  ) 

Can???t remember anything else but I???m sure I ate more than that???


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 9, 2003)

I haven???t posted anything in about 4 days (sense school started) but my diet has been kept the same, I eat the same just about every day. This weekend I will post all of my workout for this week. Today I got done weight lifting, ate and went straight to my martial arts class for 2 hours and just got back. I feel like shiat right now all I want is sleep. And that has been my routine for the last few days


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 28, 2003)

I???m sorry for not keeping up with my journal, but I have been a good boy  . have been eating just about same thing every day, right now I weight 235 lbs some increase there. And that about all I have.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Feb 16, 2003)

Well I???m up to 236 lbs. Diet has keep up pretty good but not as good as when I started. Latterly I haven???t has much money for steak and chicken so basically all I eat is Tuna, Eggs, Rice, Cottage cheese and peas but hey it cud be worst. Usually I have one meal every 2-3 days that I cheat. 

Supplements I been taking: Protein, Glutamine and recently added VPX Plasma Expandor and Muscle Link muscle meals MRP.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 21, 2003)

I have not posted lately but I find that gaining more weight now is a lot more challenging than last time I tried. Not much gains lately since last time I???m only up about one ponds but hey I???ll take anything ( 237 lbs). Diet has not  been as good as when I begun and that one big factor but it has not been all that bad, mostly good food just not very organized. Summer vacations is coming up only 21 more days of school, I???m counting day by day. Those two months are the two months out of the year I work the hardest on the weight room and diet, last year made a lot of good gains and I???m really exited about this one coming up


----------

